# Ghost Fleet Pier Big Cats 02/10/09



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ghost Fleet Pier Tensaw River Big Cat 02/10/09<DIV class=post-text>Went to Cliffs Landing this morning---went to the old Ghost Fleet Pier and fished for big Cats. The first one i hooked got around some logs?? in the water--i could feel him but was unable to get him free. The second one i hooked wanted to go to Gravine Island--so he went--along with a good bit of my line. The third cat i hooked was on the Carrot Stix--got him to the boat and in the boat. A lot of fun. All fish were caught on Light Rods with 10 Lb line.The water was 31 feet deep under the boat--cold--a little movement and a little muddy. I feel confident i could have caught more but 3 hook ups and one in the boat was plenty. By now the river was white caping so i went into ***** Lake and tried for bass/crappie---but the wind was stronger than i liked---came Home Early--Bath--Sandwich--Nap Time---BT66 
http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw 
http://basstracker66.multiply.com
</DIV>


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

That sir is a nice catfish. What do you think about the carrot stix?



Nice


----------



## overall123 (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes sir, thats a big cat!


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Reefdonkey----the carrot Stix is fine---so are a lot of other Fishing Rods for about the same money...BT66


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Were you using live bait?


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Geronimo:

No---stink bait purchased from BPS---BT66


----------

